# What Sight to Purchase



## TsRoll (Feb 1, 2013)

I just recently decided to get into archery and kind of blindly jumped into buying some stuff. Well I purchased and picked up my bow yesterday from the archery shop and went in to set it up at the shop today. I unfortunately bought their package setup deal that came with a cheap drop away arrow rest and a cheap sight, not sure of the brand. I bought a Kaz-Away arrow rest and I am very happy with that purchase.

I'm looking for a nice sight though and probably not spending much more than $200 area. I would like a sight that can either have a light put in or comes with one but not entirely necessary. I'm looking to do target shooting and also go hunting as well so multiple pins is a plus with lots of optic wound in the sight. My current setup is a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element RKT LH.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Spot hogg, axcel sights are great sights is you decide on a single pin, look into hha or a spot hogg boss hogg


----------

